# Links



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Auslogics Disk Defrag*
*CD gone fix*
*Bench test*
*CleanUp*
Creative's *AutoUpdate*
*DBAN*
*DeepBurner*
*FindAndMount*
*GetDataBack*
*How to copy your operating system from one hard drive to another*
*How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install*
*How to post a screenshot*
*How to post an attachment*
*How to take ownership of a file or folder in Windows XP.*
*How to use Disk Management to configure basic disks in Windows XP*
*ImgBurn*
*MacDrive*
*Parted Magic*
*Partition Info*
*Partition Magic*
*Partition Table and Boot Record Editor*
*PC Wizard*
*Power Supply Information and Selection* 
*Process Explorer* (better than Task Manager)
*PSU test*
*Recuva*
*Roadkil's Unstoppable Copier*
Samsung HDD tools: *HUTIL* and/or *Shdiag*.
*Seatools for DOS* (for Seagate and Maxtor HDDs)
*SensorsView*
*Speedfan*
*StartupList* (to see what programs load when Windows starts)
*System specifications*
*System specs tool*
*TestDisk*
*Video cards power demands* (NB - the card only)
*Western Digital's Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for DOS*
*Western Digital's Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows*


----------

